# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  SpyBot vs. HiJackThis?

## deadcoyote

Добрый день. Я верно заметил, что Spybot, даже если нажимать на все разрешения, позволяет HiJackThis'у сделать далеко не всё, что его просят? Проверялось на идеально чистой установке XP, куда я поставил эти софтины сразу вслед за антивирусом. Если так, то что с этим делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Я верно заметил, что Spybot, даже если нажимать на все разрешения, позволяет HiJackThis'у сделать далеко не всё, что его просят?


Последнюю версию  Spybot Search & Destroy не гонял, но если Вам кажется, что это так, отключите монитор Spybot a (Tea Timer): http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5708

----------


## deadcoyote

Спасибо, покручу  :Smiley:

----------

